# stone for reprofiling or grind away at secondary bevel/thinning



## panda (Jan 3, 2013)

i've been using this (280grit side) for a while now and really like it for coarse sharpening.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004TKIW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

but it's now completely worn away. any recommendation for a fast cutting good feedback very coarse stone?
my other stones are bester 1200/rika 5k

use a wusthof combo stone (absolutely hate the black coarse side on that one, but the green side is an ok medium grit) + the white side of that josh roth stone (which i quite like) for cheap knives.

was thinking imanishi 400

i'd be happy if i could just get the gray 280 by itself in a bigger slab...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 3, 2013)

I've found that diamond plates work faster and last longer. I use an Atoma 400.


----------



## panda (Jan 3, 2013)

i do have a diamond plate for flattening stones but don't like putting knives to that one.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jan 3, 2013)

I also use the atoma 400. Much better.


----------



## deanb (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a Shapton Pro 320 grit that I like a lot.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 3, 2013)

I use sandpaper in the P120-320 range and a Chosera 400.
With carbon steel, thinning and reprofiling with a Chosera 800 is fine.


----------



## panda (Jan 3, 2013)

thought about chosera but thats a bit expensive as is an atoma. shapton could be a possibility. 

deanb have you compared with other coarse stones at all? how is the feel during use?


----------



## tk59 (Jan 3, 2013)

Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 do most jobs nicely.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 3, 2013)

I use the Beston 500. For real heavy duty stuff I use my Atoma 140 but for thinning I use the Beston and it works well


----------



## wenus2 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you might be a candidate for a sigma power 120 if you are doing lots of course grinding (sounds like you wore out a stone already?). Theses have a reputation for being aggressive and not going away on you. Really quite cheap too at about $23 plus shipping.
Stu can get you one: http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...roduct_info&cPath=335_404_403&products_id=692


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 3, 2013)

+1 for sand paper. I use 220/320 grit taped to a big tile for coarse profiling or tip repair and the like. Cheap, and works great


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 3, 2013)

Atoma 600


----------



## Cadillac J (Jan 3, 2013)

Shapton Pro 220 is first choice...if not going fast enough, reach for the DMT XC


----------



## allumirati (Jan 3, 2013)

Norton Blaze on a belt grinder. Nothing compares for removing metal quickly. 10x faster than DMT XXC. Just watch where you're grinding.


----------



## panda (Jan 3, 2013)

imanishi 400
naniwa 400
beston 500
naniwa omura 150

those are the ones i'm considering, leaning toward the 150 as that thing seems like a brick and will last a while. i dont mind a little dishing, care more about how it feels (not a fan of shaptons)


----------



## panda (Jan 4, 2013)

picking a coarse stone seems harder than picking a knife, so i just went with my gut and ordered the omura 150, will report when it arrives.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 4, 2013)

I've used a Naniwa SS 220 effectively, but it wears as fast as it cuts.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 4, 2013)

what does anyone think of the ******** *** 320 for this?

anyone try out gesshin 400 yet? =D


----------

